# Choosing a new aquarium



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I currently have a 55gal Marineland aquarium, and I'm going to be purchasing another tank shortly.

Question is, are all tanks available at local pet shops basically the same?
Is there any good reason to spend more on one brand versus another?


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

i always choose miracles for tanks,reason being as they use way better quality silicone then the rest.

they use scs1200,google it and do some reading if youre interested


----------

